# Grady/Thomas/Mitchell Counties



## southGAlefty

We are getting close to slinging arrows fellas what are you guys getting on camera so far? 

Oh and ARE YOU READY???


----------



## hortonhunter22

oh im ready for sure...ima spend most of bow season in baker county tho...save the leases til rifle season since there a lil on the small side


----------



## hortonhunter22

67 degrees this morning at the airport...i could deal with that

hope thatd hold up...it was 101 yesterday...and its already pushing 90 today


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

u talking bout elmodel an chickasaw. if so we might can hook up if u want to. sure do miss tired creek


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea man ill be up and around...im sure we will crossed paths...ive been hunting these areas for the past 10 years or so...we have probably met in passin before...but get up with me if ya ever need a partner...oh and tired creek sure would be nice with these gas prices


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea it would


----------



## southGAlefty

57* this morning at my house. Man it'd be nice if these temps would stick around but I imagine it's just a teaser. Good luck this weekend fellas and BE SAFE


----------



## hortonhunter22

it definately been awful nice the last couple days...making it that much harder on me working today and tomorrow...but got saturday sunday and monday off... ...hope everyone gets them some meat in the freezer or a head on the wall...get the Trail-a-Dog number programmed just in case..dont let the biggun get away...hope to see some pics on here soon


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody got any reports? Been kinda slow so far for me. I've hunted 6 times so far and have seen 4 deer, all in one sit Tuesday afternoon. I think once the heat wears off things will start picking up. I checked my cam tonight on the way to the stand and had all but one buck slicked out. Hope the 8 still in velvet strolls by me in the morning!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well got pics of a few does on my land waiting on some rain so i can plant.check out some wmas an found a good spot going to try it maybe thurs morning if all goes well with work


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

went to wma an saw some hogs going to go bac this week an try them again


----------



## hortonhunter22

finally seen a couple does and a fawn over the weekend from the stand....whew hoo...took long enough..i was startin to wonder..ill take care of them later lol...this weekends forecast is looking pretty awesome for some hunting...ill be headed somewhere come sunday


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea thinking of hitting the ichawaynochaway sun  moring then sitting in a tree on elmodel in the afternoon


----------



## hortonhunter22

we may be there as well depending on how the morning hunt goes


----------



## Thurston

Went this past weekend on Saturday morning.  Had 4 does move through early but that was it.  Blanked the rest of the weekend.  Pretty slow.  Little to no rubs or scrapes noticed too.  I thought that was a little off as normally I see them fairly early on that property.  But it was looking busy, lots of trails etc.  Just didn't see a ton of sign or movement.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Getting close to flying lead day, anyone got good pics on thier cams in Thomas.


----------



## southGAlefty

Bucks are still showing up in groups on my camera on the Thomas/Grady line. Got one 8 point that finally shed velvet around the 26th-27th of September. I am getting some sparring sequences on cam at the cornpiles between the bigger bucks and the smaller bucks. Some of them look to be getting a little serious, but not knock-down drag-out yet. I'm still having a slow early season but hoping to get it turned around with the nicer weather.


----------



## joedublin

Checked the game camera and had three heavyweight 8-pts., one 4-pt, one 6-pt and a BIG 9-pt.plus lots of does....all the bucks had shed their velvet.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

havnt got any pics but seeing lots of tracks so i moved my cam around so maybe i will start getting some


----------



## rvick

hey lefty,
     we tracked & found a nice 11 pt. last week. the hunter said he was fighting with another buck just before he shot him. mid-thomas co.


----------



## noah3d

just saw a 4pt in Thomas co. near boston


----------



## southGAlefty

rvick said:


> hey lefty,
> we tracked & found a nice 11 pt. last week. the hunter said he was fighting with another buck just before he shot him. mid-thomas co.



I don't doubt it a bit Mr. Randy! Hope you are having lots of luck with the dogs this season!

My camera activity came to a screeching halt over the last week. I haven't had but 1 picture of a deer since last Tuesday and I haven't laid eyes on a deer from the stand in almost 2 weeks. I think the bucks are busting up for good finally and may be getting into that pre-rut mode. Anybody doing any good?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

seeing a few does here in mitchell co. an small bucks hitting the corn pretty good


----------



## noah3d

what's the progress on the pre rut in thomas county? I found a fresh rub friday afternoon. I've been wanting to try making a mock scrape is it too early or too late? When would be a good time?


----------



## R and D

We have scrapes and rubs showing up all over our place in thomas,seeing plenty of deer both on the white oaks and foodplots.The big boys are not quite ready to walk during daylight but will soon.......


----------



## tiddybream

southGAlefty said:


> I don't doubt it a bit Mr. Randy! Hope you are having lots of luck with the dogs this season!
> 
> My camera activity came to a screeching halt over the last week. I haven't had but 1 picture of a deer since last Tuesday and I haven't laid eyes on a deer from the stand in almost 2 weeks. I think the bucks are busting up for good finally and may be getting into that pre-rut mode. Anybody doing any good?


 
Nothing on our cams since 10-25-11. I did see a couple from the stand last week. (does) Someone said they found a scrape on the property Thursday. Sure seems early for south Grady Co.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

got a big 5 pt mon morning in mitchell co he was going into rut tarsal glands were black an neck was swelling up


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Scrapes and rubs all over me here to in Thomas, camera action is all at night or real early morn. Feels like an eruption about to take place with these bucks pre-rutting. I guess that is why I choose RUTMAGIC, as my name it gets me all fired up.......


----------



## mossyhorns

you got pics gamhunter? we are just starting to find some aggressive rubs and scrapes


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Got this one last night. Neck was swelling and tarsals just starting to smell. He was 184lbs.


----------



## dchager

Congrats on the deer ...heading to Grady County today for a weeks worth of hunting  .....been slow so far........found some  nice scrapes this  past Sunday  hopefully its about to bust loose on our land.


Good luck all!!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty

dchager said:


> Congrats on the deer ...heading to Grady County today for a weeks worth of hunting  .....been slow so far........found some  nice scrapes this  past Sunday  hopefully its about to bust loose on our land.
> 
> 
> Good luck all!!!!!



Doubtful bud. I wouldn't say its out of the question that you might connect on a big boy but history has proven to me that it just aint happening until December. Not here anyway. They scrape a bunch this month for sure, but I've never seen a good one in November in the daylight. Good luck though and I hope the stars line up for ya!


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Doubtful bud. I wouldn't say its out of the question that you might connect on a big boy but history has proven to me that it just aint happening until December. Not here anyway. They scrape a bunch this month for sure, but I've never seen a good one in November in the daylight. Good luck though and I hope the stars line up for ya!



Yeah I agree, December is it for Grady.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

*pics of my 5 pt*

got them uploaded


----------



## southGAlefty

Bucks still grouped up as of 11/2. Got a pic of 3 good ones at the corn pile together. They are showing up together every night about midnight


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Found my 1st rub and scrape today.


----------



## R and D

Small bucks bumping does aleady on my place in thomas,rubs and scrapes showing up daily,passed on 4 bucks last night,one was 120" 8pt...just a 3 yr old,seen 2 lil bucks this am tryin to chase,im guessing it will start in another couple weeks.


----------



## R and D

This evening I had 3 bucks together try to cross a powerline,an 8,9 and 10 pt.....killed the 8....5yr old, 228lbs,should score in the 130's


----------



## noah3d

NICE! What part of Thomas county do you hunt. I'm between Thomasville and Boston.


----------



## R and D

I hunt a few miles north of downtown tville


----------



## RUTMAGIC

I have had 7 different bucks all very big and very nice from 8 to 12 points visiting the same scrape location. Along a fire line from that point for about 200 yards I counted 18 scrapes and numerous rubs, these bucks are all in my pics from the camera and even have the 12 pt and 8 pt fighting on camera. South of T-ville in Thomas County.


----------



## southGAlefty

I found the first couple good rubs of the year on our place Sunday. No scraping going on yet though, at least not in the usual places. I'm just biding my time till December then it's on.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

found a few scrapes in mitchell co but hav only got spikes on camera


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well found some scrapes in mitchell co. but hav only got spikes an small bucks on camera so far


----------



## bonecollector

starting to see a few bucks in thomas in the daylight mostly small but there on there feet looking for that late nov. sweet spot


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Plenty of rubs and scrapes on the Mitchell/Colquit line.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

had a pack of yotes on my place last night saw 6 killed 1 an wounded 2 more hope they run off somewhere else


----------



## southGAlefty

Found a few scrapes this morning that weren't there last weekend. Got banked though, the next month and a half should be good if the weather cooperates


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Saw small buck at almost 9:00 this morn.


----------



## noah3d

Got out of stand at about 9 I havent seen a deer in 2 or 3 weeks. Have pictures of deer moving on trail camera but I'm just not there when they are. Most pictures have been right after dark at like 6:30. Groups of does haven't been pushed apart yet.


----------



## rocket1010

I still have big bucks still running in groups. Does are still running together


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

rocket1010 said:


> I still have big bucks still running in groups. Does are still running together


I'll come shoot them for you.


----------



## noah3d

> i'll come shoot them for you.



x 2


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

got pics of some good bucks working scrapes  but they are working them at 4 an 5 in the morning. going to try them in the morning again


----------



## Mako22

Bucks on camera still in groups around Cairo here.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well found out today that my big 10 pt got killed by a truck. so i hope to see the 8 pt. but out some tinks an the bucks  come an checked it out


----------



## Thurston

Been sitting everyday since Thursday. Have not seen a single deer.  Little to no_ rut sign!  Little worried now.  May come late this year.  Little to no rubs no scrapes.  Nervous about this season.  Not feeding them corn.  Others are on property next to us but i am not.  Just real slow.


----------



## noah3d

got my first buck this morning it was feeding and not cruising at all. tarsals barely had a tinge.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

going to my land in the morning hope they are moving going to do some grunting an rattlin


----------



## Thurston

Yup im thinking first couple weeks of December.  Hopefully it will light up!  Good luck to you fellow south Ga. Huntes!


----------



## mossyhorns

Bucks have been running does at our place in mitchell. My buddy dropped a nice 9 pt cruising and saw a bigger one running a doe shortly after. I saw a 115 inch 8 this morn and a shooter chasing a doe out of range. Lots of scrapes still being made. It should get good this coming up weekend.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

We need some cold consistant weather to get these bucks moving and does in heat.


----------



## Core Lokt

even with the hot weather I'm finding fresh scrapes and a few deer have been killed with does. this is in Fl just S of Mecalf. My daughter killed a small buck last week that was rank. I think a good cold snap will send them crazy.


----------



## southGAlefty

I found 6 brand new scrapes Sunday morning. This hot weather has been rough though and we are slammed at work so I haven't been able to break loose yet. Maybe tomorrow afternoon if I'm real lucky. Everybody be safe this weekend.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well checked my cams an had 3 nice bucks come by an work a scrape but it was at 3 am had a small 6pt come by at 8 am going totry them this afternoon


----------



## tiddybream

No scrapes in south Grady and bucks are still together in groups. Hunted property in North Grady and found scrapes and rubs already. Saw 2 at processor from North Grady that had black tarsals already. Amazing what a few miles will do for you.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Better get in the woods! I rattled in a nice 10pt this morning, he came in like he was on a string. Will post report tonight with pics.


----------



## tvillenole

Saw 4 bucks yesterday afternoon....biggest one was a massive 10 but one of his tines was broken off so I shot the next best one.  Not a great buck but this is only my 3rd yr hunting and its my best by far.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Report is up now.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

tvillenole said:


> Saw 4 bucks yesterday afternoon....biggest one was a massive 10 but one of his tines was broken off so I shot the next best one.  Not a great buck but this is only my 3rd yr hunting and its my best by far.


Nothing wrong with that buck congrats.


----------



## tvillenole

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Nothing wrong with that buck congrats.



Thank you sir.  Thats a nice one you got.


----------



## oldways

Good deer I saw a nice buck chasing a doe in the Shiver area yersterday at 3:00 in the afternoon. Its starting up.


----------



## hortonhunter22

it fired up thansgiving weekend as i got alot of deer in to mount...then its kinda been a lull since but im sure is because folks are working...id imagine another good weekend is to come


----------



## Lilly Pad

big buck walked the other night right in front of the cotton picker picking cotton,wasnt scared a bit of it.Today 3 does running and playing together in the field,hard to belive but Im not convinced the rut is in yet where Im at in Mitchell County, that or it came and left


----------



## Mako22

tvillenole said:


> Saw 4 bucks yesterday afternoon....biggest one was a massive 10 but one of his tines was broken off so I shot the next best one.  Not a great buck but this is only my 3rd yr hunting and its my best by far.



You must be hunting plantation woods.


----------



## southGAlefty

I got trail cam pics of one of the shooters on our property at 4:45 pm on 11/28. Also had a new shooter buck show up this week. The does are starting to pour into the little food plot I have my cam set on so maybe they will hold the boys around for a little while. the next couple weeks should tell the tale for our area. Good luck everybody.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well the bucks are chasing does up along the flint river in mitchell co. saw 5 bucks just couldnt get a shot going bac this afternoon


----------



## maxwell42583

South of Whigham Ive been having a lot of pics of bucks still grouped together lately, but I have seen them chasing does the past two weeks. This week has been the worst week all season, I think the moon has them walking later than normal. Ive been seeing does and small bucks only right at sundown. I cant sneak into any of my stands without spooking deer in the morning. If I get blown at one more time Im going to lose it! Coyotes are worse down here than in years past, we have killed a few this year but heard many more. I actually watched one stalking a couple of yearlings this year (he got my .243 to the face!). I cant tell if they are rutting heavy or not. Ive been finding scrapes since the beginning of season, and some bucks have been following does around, but not full blown chasing them like usual this time of year. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## southGAlefty

3 days in a row...no deer seen yet but they can't hide forever. They are on cam at this place pretty heavy. They gotta be here somewhere but man I feel like Elmer Fudd!


----------



## ozbarker

They are moving good here in south Mitchell Co. I killed a 200lb 10pt this morning and my son killed a broken antler 200+lb would have been an 8pt. this evening. we are seeing a bunch of scrapes and rubs. seeing a bunch of young bucks also. I feel like it is bout to be full rut, both deer's necks were swollen and there tarsal glands dark and very musky. time to be in the woods as often as possible. I'll try and get some pics up when i get home Sunday evening. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Had a 4 pt chase a doe under me yesterday morning


----------



## ozbarker

Well my son killed another buck this morning, 10pt. couldn't leave a doe and it cost him his life. My son is 13 and a very good shot, killed this deer at 320 yards with my browning 270.


----------



## Ryan014

Scrapes and rubs all over the Grady county/ mitchell county line. Chasing like crazy nothing to big messed up yet tho. Seen some 115 inch 8 points but thats about it...Waitin on the big boys...


----------



## tvillenole

Got this one Saturday mornin.


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw the same 4 point from Saturday morning yesterday morning but he was by himself this time. I'm hunting some thick thick stuff so it's hard to see em if they aren't 75 yards or less and even then might not get a shot. Hopefully one of the big ones will slip up in my limited time to hunt.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well my neighbors across the road says he got hogs .killed 2 so far so i am going to get down on the creek an see if they are on my side of the road. we are hunting just outside of pelham


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea they are hogs here and there all through there now days....i seen some big ones just outside of meigs on 19 one day in one of those fields out there...they say the ol tired creek property is loaded up with em now that the place isnt gettin any hunting pressure


----------



## oldways

It is loaded with them big ones I hunt all around it. Go down to ceder springs rd in the bottom where the creek crosses you'll see the tracks big tracks.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea i  sure miss hunting that place.never did get that gobbler in the field behind the tower.going to try an bait them up on my place.be nice to hav some pork


----------



## maxwell42583

South Grady County is going strong. We saw a large number of deer this weekend even though they still mainly walked at night. Saturday morining at about 3:30 am I saw my huge 10 running a doe through the field. Moon was so bright that we all slipped in the stand around 3:00 am in order to spook less deer. We had a lot of does and small bucks show duing the day. Scrapes and rubs are everywhere! Last year scrapes and rubs were scarce compared to normal, the deer have made up for that this year times ten. Game cam shows deer mainly moving from 10:00pm to 4:30am. My property is mainly fields and farmland, so the late photos are the norm. This weekend is looking great. The ducks are flying well and we secured a limit Saturday on Woodys.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well a buddy of mine got a big 10 pt this morning in s grady


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Had a big 8 chase a doe by me around lunch today. Moving mid day from what I can see. Good luck guys.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well got me a nice 7pt this morning he was following a doe .going bac in the morning


----------



## southGAlefty

Watched a lonely doe for 10 minutes yesterday @ 30 yards hoping one of the bucks I've got on camera would be behind her but no such luck. This is typically my week to kill a big one. I've killed good ones on the 18th, 22nd, and 25th the last 3-4 years.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

*pic of my 7pt from mitchell co.*

not the best pic in the world


----------



## maxwell42583

*The Bucks are rutting like wild in Grady!!!*

I shot this big 7 point yesterday afternoon. He stunk a mile away. His tarsel glands were working overtime.  This afternoon I had an 8 point walk out at 5:40 and sniff around. Ten minutes later, a 4 point and another 8 point came down the road following my sent trail. I sprayed estrous on one of the rear legs of the buck that I shot yesterday and drug it behind me to the stand. This is the first time sents have ever officialy without a doubt worked for me. The first 8 point was a shooter, but I let him walk because I had shot that 7 point yesterday. We went to put more corn out after the hunt and saw three more bucks, a 4 point, a 6 point, and a spike. They were all chasing does and they all didnt care about our headlights! There are 37 scrapes along woodlines around one of my fields. The large bucks on my game cam are still moving late at night. It is on for Christmas weekend!! They are rutting hard!


----------



## maxwell42583

*Rutting bucks in Grady County!*

Well, the rut is on!! My big deer are still eluding me, but I did manage to pull of this decent 8-point. With the new moon the deer are walking later towards the middle of the day on my place. This 8 was rutting hard at 8:02 am on the 24th. Im tagged out so my season is over. Get out there and hunt! The rut is here!


----------



## jab00779

Nice deer!


----------



## hortonhunter22

get it done maxwell...way to knock em down the biggun will be bigger next year


----------



## mrnow

*New Years Eve Buck*

Not a big rack, but good size. 7pt. 7:10am this morning. Can't wait till next year, I guess that will be in the morning. Chris


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well they were moving early in mitchell co. had a buck chasing a doe at 3 this afternoon just never got a shot. maybe next time


----------



## Mako22

mrnow said:


> Not a big rack, but good size. 7pt. 7:10am this morning. Can't wait till next year, I guess that will be in the morning. Chris



Hey thats great Chris, I wasn't sure you were still at it. Did you get him up at Mizpa Church road?


----------



## mrnow

Yep, still like it up that way.


----------



## Mako22

mrnow said:


> Yep, still like it up that way.



I pass by your place on the way home from the club and this year I was wondering if you were still coming up chasing those bucks.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

killed my 1st deer on mizpah rd right pass the church


----------



## Mako22

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> killed my 1st deer on mizpah rd right pass the church



MrNow has a place just past the church sounds like the place you killed your 1st on, how long ago was that?


----------



## mrnow

*Slow.....*

Well didn't see anything in north Grady since we killed one Saturday. Thought today would be the day, 26 degrees in the stand this morning. I guess it was that pesky wind. Back to our southern base, but will be back for closing week. Good luck to all shoot steady and straight! Mr Now


----------



## maxwell42583

*Cold bones!*

Seen few deer lately. I didnt get to hunt at all last week! The game camera shows most of the does walking at mid day around 10:30. Small bucks around dusk and dawn. Saw 6 does this morning. They walked later around 9:00. Saw a good looking little 8-point at 6:10 this afternoon. I froze my #$% off the whole time! wouldnt have been so bad if the wind would quit blowing 15 to 30! Maybe this cold will kick them harder into rut, or second rut, or whatever the heck is going on right now! I cant really tell, scrapes are still active and bucks still roaming around all swelled up.


----------



## maxwell42583

*The time is now!*

I had some firsts occur today. I rattled at 5:40 and grunted and for the first time ever, I actually had a buck come out of the woods trying to find the fight!  It was a nice 8-point slightly smaller than my seven point from earlier. He came out 30 yards in front of me and then started chasing 4 does around in the patch. Ive seen the products of successful rattling and grunting, but I'll be danged if it has ever worked for me until now.  Going to let my buddy sit there tomorrow. This 8 was definetly rutting.


----------



## Mako22

mrnow said:


> Well didn't see anything in north Grady since we killed one Saturday. Thought today would be the day, 26 degrees in the stand this morning. I guess it was that pesky wind. Back to our southern base, but will be back for closing week. Good luck to all shoot steady and straight! Mr Now



Chris did you ever find someone else to help you with the place after I blew my knees out?


----------



## maxwell42583

*He is BACK!!*

He showed up in the wrong stand!! My buddy was sitting in a stand 500 yards away at this time on this day! Dangit! I was sitting not far either!


----------



## mrnow

That's ashame, he's a good deer. Still have another week though!


----------



## southGAlefty

Thats a pretty deer. I think the peak of the rut must have been running a little late this year. Most of the time I see the most daylight movement by mature bucks the week of Christmas but that hasn't been the case this year.


----------



## southGAlefty

Well I saw my first shooter of the year this afternoon at 5:20. Too far for a shot though.  He appeared to be just cruising.


----------



## tiddybream

Glad to see some reports. It's been a crazy year for us. All of our scrapes have dried up and I haven't seen a running track yet. This rut has been strange to say the least. I have rattled in a couple bucks this year though. No big boys yet!


----------



## Mako22

tiddybream said:


> Glad to see some reports. It's been a crazy year for us. All of our scrapes have dried up and I haven't seen a running track yet. This rut has been strange to say the least. I have rattled in a couple bucks this year though. No big boys yet!



Your up early ain't ya.


----------



## southGAlefty

I just shot a freak 7 point. I grunted and rattled at 7:15 and at 7:25 looked as far as I could see down the trail and he was running to me at a trot. I let him get to 15 yards and dropped hammer on him. Good late season freak buck to round out the year


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> I just shot a freak 7 point. I grunted and rattled at 7:15 and at 7:25 looked as far as I could see down the trail and he was running to me at a trot. I let him get to 15 yards and dropped hammer on him. Good late season freak buck to round out the year



Pic when you get a chance? How did you and Luke do at River creek BTW?


----------



## southGAlefty

Woodsman69 said:


> Pic when you get a chance? How did you and Luke do at River creek BTW?



Yeah I'll get a pic up this evening hopefully. Luke missed a dang good one Tuesday morning but that's only deer we saw


----------



## tiddybream

Woodsman69 said:


> Your up early ain't ya.


 Yep! No luck though. It did rain turkeys around me for a bit. that was cool to watch for a while.


----------



## tiddybream

southGAlefty said:


> I just shot a freak 7 point. I grunted and rattled at 7:15 and at 7:25 looked as far as I could see down the trail and he was running to me at a trot. I let him get to 15 yards and dropped hammer on him. Good late season freak buck to round out the year


 Congrats man on the late season buck. Been slow the last few weeks for me. I have had 2 come in off of rattling this year.


----------



## southGAlefty

Here he is. I went back through and looked and I actually have a couple pictures of this buck from November. I took him to hortonhunter22 to get a euro mount done and we think he was probably 2.5 or 3.5 max, but I think we'd all agree he needed to go. I'm tickled pink with him either way, he's a unique trophy to me. I bet he was pure heck on a deer in a fight with that dagger. There is a 1.5-2" kicker growing out the back of his right side that you can't see that makes him a 7. It's been another good year!

On another note, anybody in this area in need of some taxidermy work needs to seriously consider Andy (hortonhunter22). He has done my last 2 shoulder mounts and is as good as there is, and a great guy too.


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Here he is. I went back through and looked and I actually have a couple pictures of this buck from November. I took him to hortonhunter22 to get a euro mount done and we think he was probably 2.5 or 3.5 max, but I think we'd all agree he needed to go. I'm tickled pink with him either way, he's a unique trophy to me. I bet he was pure heck on a deer in a fight with that dagger. There is a 1.5-2" kicker growing out the back of his right side that you can't see that makes him a 7. It's been another good year!
> 
> On another note, anybody in this area in need of some taxidermy work needs to seriously consider Andy (hortonhunter22). He has done my last 2 shoulder mounts and is as good as there is, and a great guy too.



Nice deer you get a weight? He looks to be a good sized deer.


----------



## southGAlefty

Woodsman69 said:


> Nice deer you get a weight? He looks to be a good sized deer.



No we didn't weigh him. I'm guessing he was in the 160# range though. He was fat and healthy.


----------



## Tailfeather

Deer sightings have really slowed for us lately in south Grady.  But more importantly, seeing lots of turkeys.  Had a group of 13 longbeards gobble on the ground the other morning.


----------



## maxwell42583

Tailfeather said:


> Deer sightings have really slowed for us lately in south Grady.  But more importantly, seeing lots of turkeys.  Had a group of 13 longbeards gobble on the ground the other morning.



It almost sounds like the same hunt I had the other day. had 5 toms sparring, strutting,  and gobbling like crazy. My Leon county and Gadsen County buddies all heard turkeys gobbling too. We kinda think that the may be starting to breed due to the extremly warm weather. Turkeys love dry, warm weather so the turkey crop should boom this year.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well dang i had 5 jakes evidently gobbling there heads off yesterday morning in decatur near the lake


----------



## bogeyfree31

Saw a buck chasing a doe today at noon in Decatur county.


----------



## Tailfeather

I've seen a lot of deer in the middle of the day over the last week or so.  Between Bainbridge and the lake....of course I was working and not hunting. lol


----------



## southGAlefty

Got some good weather coming for the last weekend. Maybe it will happen


----------



## bogeyfree31

Gonna be sitting the next 3 mornings before work.  Taking any doe or quality buck.


----------



## maxwell42583

Well guys, it looks like they may have stopped rutting on my place. I had two does eating in my patch at 5:15pm yesterday. A nice 8 point walked in and the does walked away. The 8 point stayed and fed in one spot for 30 minutes. His tarsal glands were dark but not dripping wet dark or anything. His neck wasnt very swelled and he acted very calm. He finally left and a lonesome doe came out right afterwards in the field to my right. I waited 15 minutes and shot her around 6:00pm. My scale says that she was 133 pounds. Biggest doe I have ever taken. Heck, I have never seen one that big down here. Before you say anything, no she wasnt pregnant, I checked. I almost pegged a huge buck with my truck on the way home around 10:00pm. Looks like the moon is still screwing us hunters. Maybe this weekend will bring a good buck.


----------



## mrnow

*Today in Grady*

Had a guest up and he killed a 120 lb one antler spike this morning. Only deer we saw, came out at 8:45 a.m.. We'll work it hard this weekend. Really would like take a big one. Good luck to all.


----------



## southGAlefty

mrnow said:


> Had a guest up and he killed a 120 lb one antler spike this morning. Only deer we saw, came out at 8:45 a.m.. We'll work it hard this weekend. Really would like take a big one. Good luck to all.


This weekend ought to be as good as its gonna get. Cold weather and a late peaking rut means you should be golden. Good luck everybody and finish strong!


----------



## mrnow

*Saturday morning*

Went out this morning and figured it was the day. No wind to speak of and cold. Didn't see a thing. We'll see what happens this evening.


----------



## Cf3hunter

Just outside of Cairo this morning with deer all around me. Saw a decent 8 and 4 does. All between 8 and 10.


----------



## Tailfeather

Had a smallish 8 pt bird dogging a doe yesterday (Sat) morning south of cairo.  Ended up killing a nice doe later.  That may be it for me.


----------



## mrnow

*All in all done*

Well boys were headed back south. Had a lot of fun this year and killed a few. You all be safe and have a great year. Mr Now


----------



## southGAlefty

Yep, had a ball but glad to see it come to a close. Got a lot of stuff to do around the new house and not to mention getting ready for the turkey-birds in March. Can't wait to saddle up and do it again come September if the good Lord's willin' and the creek don't rise...too far. Enjoyed it guys!


----------



## maxwell42583

Shot a couple of does and watched small bucks chase this weekend. Game cameras still show them rutting too. Sad to see it over but glad that I can finally clean my truck out and hang out with my wife again! We are having a little girl in March so turkey aint lookin so good for me! Yall hav a blast and be safe!


----------



## Cf3hunter

Enjoy your baby. Turkeys can wait. Just think, one day she can go with you.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

it was bac in the late 80s when i hunted  over by the church.


----------



## maxwell42583

My buddy just shot a 129 inch 10 point with matching kickers on its G2s North of Quincy. North Florida and South GA is hot right now! Dang they need to extend our season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Camera activity has been pretty minimal for me in the last couple weeks but one of the shooters I did have on cam showed back up this week. He's a 9 point and the last time I had him on cam was 11/4/11, he was back in my food plot 1/18 and something has whipped his butt. He's missing about 4" of his right main beam, his right brow tine, and his left g4 but he's alive! Glad to have him back, I was beginning to think he may have gotten shot or something.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea well they hav thined my place an i havnt got a pic of anything in over a week but they are gone now so i hope my turkeys will come bac


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i am still seeing turkey tracks but havnt got 1 one cam


----------



## southGAlefty

I went riding around the farm yesterday afternoon during the light rain and saw a group of 3 gobblers in a field. Also checked my camera and have had a couple toms and hens showing up at the feeding station I've been keeping out for the deer. Also was pumped that all of the big bucks that managed to elude me this year have shown back up on camera in the same bachelor group they were in in August. All still holding onto their antlers too.


----------



## huckleberrybo

Hey guys I keep up with posts on here but dont chime in because i can't find a place to hunt around here.If any of yall hear of any land or clubs I would appreciate it greatly for the info.Sorry to bust up in here just lookin for some homecookin,thanks


----------



## oldways

Good luck I live in Cairo I hunt the WMA around here If you find some place its high dollar or everybody is trying to grow a 200 inch bucks on 40 acres. Good Luck try asking around SGO they may know of some place...


----------



## huckleberrybo

Man I know what you mean,I have been talking to folks for 3 years with the same results.Just thought I'd try a different angle maybe somebody can help.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

might hav some land in mitchell co  right at 500acs but havnt got locked in yet


----------



## Buckfever

What part of Mitchell?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

just north of camila. has some deer an might hav some ducks just trying to get  the price down. since there are no hogs or turkeys


----------



## huckleberrybo

you certainly have my attention!would love to know more if it works out for ya


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

ok i should know in the next couple of weeks


----------



## southGAlefty

Been on birds both days so far and managed to call one to the gun for my uncle this morning. Might just be luck of the draw but I haven't had to deal with hens much so far (knock on wood). I love this time of year.


----------



## R and D

We have killed birds both mornings,some are henned up but lots are just out cruising....they were still gobbling when i left at 11


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well my birds has hens with them  they are never around when i am there. but the hens are thinning out so maybe it wont be long  till the toms will come to my calling


----------



## bonecollector

most places birds are henned up bad but work them hens boys theyll put em in your lap ive got 2 and paw has 1 mid day is promising


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well havnt heard any birds in mitchell lately anybody else hearing anything


----------



## talisman

was in early cty easter morning and they were gobbling good even with the cold mornings


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea i hav been in baker   calhoun an they were talking good just not to me lol but going bac in the morning


----------



## maxwell42583

They really are not doing much in South Grady. I heard a couple of gobbles lately but they shut down around 7:30. Im going to start hunting another piece of property in North Grady and see how it goes. We gave up on our property in Miller because of the poaching problem that we encountered, turns out those guys had been slaying the turkeys on our property and surrounding properties. Glad they went to jail.


----------



## southGAlefty

I missed one this morning about 8:15. No gobbling whatsoever that I heard but I called his girlfriends to me and he strutted to the decoys. I just couldn't finish the drill. I'll be back after them in the morning.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well my tom went across the road an got took out by another hunter. havnt heard or seen anymore so looking for more land


----------



## maker4life

bonecollector said:


> most places birds are henned up bad but work them hens boys theyll put em in your lap ive got 2 and paw has 1 mid day is promising
> 
> View attachment 659783
> 
> View attachment 659784
> 
> View attachment 659785



Ronnie kinda looks like one of them sasqautches ! Congrats on the birds , looks like a heck of a season so far .


----------



## Tailfeather

Got two in Decatur Co, and one in Grady.  Taking my little boy now to see if we can get lucky.  Been a good season.


----------



## Tailfeather

Btw, fellas....I just moved here last summer.  I have a small place to hunt near Reno, but am looking for somewhere else too.  Not having much luck finding anyplace nearby....

If any of you are in any clubs that need members, etc. let me know.  I'm a nice guy, I swear...lol.  I can also offer some good fishing.

What about that land up near the reservoir....that gonna be open again?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i wish they would open up tired creek again alot of birds over there. but they hav closed it down. i hav been going to wmas just not been able to close the deal hear lots of birds just cant call them in.been filming some nice toms on private land but land owner will not let me hunt them. had 2 nice toms at 40 yds this afternoon. 1 was gobblin but barely could hear him.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well still no luck anybody got some birds they will let me hunt. heard 1 one the roost this morning but he got quiet after he flew down had to be at work so going to try an roost him sat.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well guys everybody getting the bug yet?...im hearing of food plots being put in and starting to see deer in the fields in the evenings...starting to feel the itch...put out a cam last week and some yeller acorns maybe ill find proof that the big one is back


----------



## southGAlefty

hortonhunter22 said:


> well guys everybody getting the bug yet?...im hearing of food plots being put in and starting to see deer in the fields in the evenings...starting to feel the itch...put out a cam last week and some yeller acorns maybe ill find proof that the big one is back



I got the itch but I can't scratch it cause both hands are busy swattin' gnats! Rough in these parts right now.


----------



## florida boy

southGAlefty said:


> I got the itch but I can't scratch it cause both hands are busy swattin' gnats! Rough in these parts right now.



You are not kidding ! I stopped at Mr Pipps yesterday to get gas and it was an " all you can eat " buffet of gnats !


----------



## talisman

Hey guys if anyone is looking for a electric golf cart i have a nice camo club car lifted for sale $3400


----------



## gagirl320

Anyone know if they are going to let folks hunt Tired Creek this year?


----------



## hortonhunter22

im doubtful that we will ever get to hunt that property again...i think the days of tired creek tract have come and gone with all this lake project stuff


----------



## Buckfever

hortonhunter22 said:


> im doubtful that we will ever get to hunt that property again...i think the days of tired creek tract have come and gone with all this lake project stuff



Wasn't it suppose to be a lake project originally many years ago? I know the state had it listed as a WMA for a couple years before turning it back over to the county.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea its always been the talk of that lake...usually sprung up by an election year..but seems as if they might actually do it this time.  They are spending money to survey and do all the planning sounds like through the grapevine...we will see what happens.  it was some of the prettiest hardwoods i have ever seen.


----------



## southGAlefty

Getting a few cool-ish mornings here for August, weather man said 65* when I woke up this morning. Hope it stays that way, I could go for a cold winter!


----------



## huckleberrybo

Where's all the chatter?finally get a lease around home and everybody gets lock jaw. I was out at the land yesterday and saw my first fawn of the year.Hope that means a low coyote population.Anybody planting anything? My neighbor has planted so much and ag fields around me I'm considering just going with feeders. I think my lands the bedroom and his is the kitchen. Nothing but slick heads on camera anybody getting ahit list together.


----------



## hortonhunter22

was seeing the deer in the fields in the evenings a while back...thats slowed lately have been seeing them regular on the early morning drive to work....ive only got pics of a single doe and her fawn on our feeder...a lil off from last year when i just scattered the corn on the ground...seemed to get way more pics this way...but there are some big peanut fields nearby that im thinkin probably have the deers attention right now.  Hope some of the young up and comers that cruised through late last year show back up for a sniff around while im there


----------



## huckleberrybo

its not fit for man nor beast outdoors,hard to believe seasons a week away,thinkin about hunting in nothin but camo drawers and a thermacell, anybody shoot any birds today?


----------



## R and D

It sure was hot...spent almost 9 hrs on tractor cutting food plots today


----------



## hortonhunter22

went to elmodel that was a bust looked like...4 hrs in and everybody was just sittin under the shade trees shooting the bull...may have been 50 shots before we left bout 4 430...they were picking corn yesterday should be good dove shoot next saturday


----------



## huckleberrybo

Hosed again at rivercreek,even got me on adult/youth hunt. I guess I'll just go sling arrows those two weeks. Did get second hunt again at silverlake with no priority points .I'm thinking they can't give that hunt away. Anybody have any luck on first pick?


----------



## hortonhunter22

man if ya want to go to river creek you will have to decide up front and not apply for any other hunts...you will need at least 4 priority points i would guess.  The chances of getting the december hunt anyway...i hear ya can get that early gun hunt with only 1 or 2 rejections.  its kinda hard to wait that long, especially when ya have other places around that you could hunt the rut on a quota and probably get a nice deer if ya put your time in.  They kill some nice deer at silver lake every year.  but ill wait it out at least one more time...after that my boys will probably be ready to start chasin after em, maybe, and we will start goin somewhere with more deer


----------



## southGAlefty

First sit of the year tonight and I was on the deer. Got busted by a spike when he crossed below me instead of above me like he was supposed to. After he blew I found out there was at least one more with him. Oh well, I'll take it for the first sit.


----------



## hortonhunter22

thats awesome...still yet to get my first sit in...prolly get after them tomorrow it sure feeling like fall in the air today...did get the first call of the year...so deer #1 is at the cooler waiting on me...yehaw


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

got picked for the adult child hunt on river creek. didnt know that only the child could shoot but we will be there


----------



## hortonhunter22

haha gamhunter if the adult could shoot i would be borrowing folks kids to get out there lol...good luck out there...looks a lil different out there  this year


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

lol  thanks


----------



## ACracing98

In the stand yesterday PM in Thomas County.....no luck....most of my game camera pics show deer movement  at night or early morning


----------



## ACracing98

Thomas county PM hunt yesterday...no luck...most pics show deer moving at night/ early am


----------



## shaynepaul708

2 bucks came out on my best friend bow kill tracking job by Randy vick and annie no passthru but great shot


----------



## cowhornedspike

That is a great tracking dog for sure!


----------



## mrnow

Back in Cairo for hunting season. Big fat nothin today, maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

got some pics of some nice bucks. neighbor got a doe the other day an i went this morning an got me a doe  she had a small 4 an a small 6 following her  come by at 10 am got to work tomorrow


----------



## southGAlefty

For all you Thomas county guys, when is the "time" to be in the woods? We've got some land right on the Grady/Thomas line just off Hwy 84 and I'm just wondering if a difference in a few miles could make that big of a difference in how they rut compared to our land that's closer to the city limits of Cairo? Its usually mid to late December there.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

wish this wind would lay down lol


----------



## shaynepaul708

Always before Thanksgiving on on all my places lefty i have about 5 small tracks from Thomasville to Ochlocknee


----------



## southGAlefty

shaynepaul708 said:


> Always before Thanksgiving on on all my places lefty i have about 5 small tracks from Thomasville to Ochlocknee



That's wild. I swear 6-7 miles farther east and it's a month later. 

Our land is off Pine Park Rd. So you're saying next couple weeks should be game on?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## florida boy

its always right at christmas in calvary area from what we see


----------



## hortonhunter22

ive seen several different tracts over the years, and its a snowball affect starting mid november and it go across the county all the way through mid december seems like...in thomasville airport area is right around the 10-15th of november kickoff...but had some property in the north ochlocknee area we used to hunt that itd start thanksgiving and the week after would be awesome...river creek seems to run around the 10th of december...while whigham is round the 15th- christmas.


----------



## maxwell42583

florida boy said:


> its always right at christmas in calvary area from what we see



True... Very true...


----------



## southGAlefty

Every decent buck I've killed over the last 5 or 6 years has come between December 17-January 7 off our place close to town. Hopefully I can figure it out this year in Pine Park and get to follow the rut for about a month. We'll see I guess.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea you should be able to hit PP from first of month to mid month then hit town and be alright


----------



## oldways

I don't know fellers we have cooler weather moving in earlier this year and a bumper acorn crop I bet the rut going to be early by a couple weeks. Its gearing up to be a great deer season.


----------



## slipknot

Got this guy on camera in NW Thomas Co.


----------



## Tailfeather

florida boy said:


> its always right at christmas in calvary area from what we see


Agree.  Christmas and even later at out place in Reno.


----------



## mrnow

*Timing*

We killed a nice seven last year in late December. We're out off 112 almost to the county line. Fits into the time frame you all are talking about.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yeaa getting some rain here finally


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody having any luck this week? Seems like the month of November just drags by for me


----------



## maxwell42583

I am in your same boat, lefty. For some reason the deer have turned off over here. All of my cam pics are at night and we are getting fewer pics overall. I guess they know season is here. I cant wait until rut.


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## southGAlefty

What's the word guys? Scraping hard and laying down tons of sign on our North Grady place. Not so much in Pine Park or Cairo. Sightings have been kinda slim. What are y'all seeing?


----------



## GaNole

I'm in sw Thomas.  Hunted all weekend and didn't see much.  Saw no does.  Saw the same small 9 fri and sat evening.  Sat he was working scrapes, which was pretty cool.  Have lots of pics, almost all at night.  Necks starting to swell.  Should be getting good in next week or two.  To bad I have to work and am going out of town for a week.


----------



## ACracing98

Shot a doe at 10:30am yesterday.....other than that not seeing much.  I still think there are lots of acorns on the ground not having to move very far to feed.


----------



## ACracing98

Sorry...that was in Mitchell County


----------



## maxwell42583

Not seeing a lot of deer. Even the game cameras arent taking many pics. I think the acorns are screwing us. We do have a good bit of scrapes showing up.


----------



## Tailfeather

Sightings have been slim for me.....But scrapes are starting to pop up in S Grady.  Put a few cameras on some good scrapes Saturday.  Not gonna check em for a week or so.....maybe have some nice buck pics to share.  River Creek is scraped up, pretty good.  Good luck, fellas.


----------



## southGAlefty

We've got 150 acres probably less than a mile from River Creek, usually that second rut hunt is where the big boys are killed over there. I'm banking on the first week or 2 of December in that part of the county. Just gotta be in the right place at the right time I guess.


----------



## Tailfeather

southGAlefty said:


> We've got 150 acres probably less than a mile from River Creek, usually that second rut hunt is where the big boys are killed over there. I'm banking on the first week or 2 of December in that part of the county. Just gotta be in the right place at the right time I guess.


Exactly.  The Dec hunt is the ticket.  Your place off Moore Rd?  I usually cut through there from Pine Park to Rvr Crk.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

going on the adult /child hunt  at river creek was wondering when you can do a little scouting. an we are getting a sprinkle of rain here in pelham


----------



## GaNole

Hopefully the magic days are upon us.  I will be hitting it hard Wed and Thurs, then might not be able to go for almost two weeks.  I have been shut out so far this year, but I'm still optimistic.  I got two freezers to get some meat in, so I'm hoping something exciting will happen the next to days.  I did start seeing a few more deer over this past weekend, so I think its almost go time for the big guys.


----------



## GaNole

Hopefully the magic days are upon us.  I will be hitting it hard Wed and Thurs, then might not be able to go for almost two weeks.  I have been shut out so far this year, but I'm still optimistic.  I got two freezers to get some meat in, so I'm hoping something exciting will happen the next to days.  I did start seeing a few more deer over this past weekend, so I think its almost go time for the big guys.


----------



## southGAlefty

Tailfeather said:


> Exactly.  The Dec hunt is the ticket.  Your place off Moore Rd?  I usually cut through there from Pine Park to Rvr Crk.



Nah...off Pine Park Rd. The few decent deer we've killed there have been late November-early December but we haven't killed anything worth bragging about in 3-4 years.


----------



## Guercio09

Hey Guys.  I am new to this website and hunting in GA.  I live in Central Florida and have a new lease in North Grady Co. off Hwy 112.  I have hunted bow and hard the last month or so.  It seems to be picking up some on sightings, but still have not killed anything.  I am being selective, but was hoping to get an idea of the rut.  I just got back after hunting the past 4 days.  I am seeing new rubs almost daily, but still no chasing or big movements.  Knowing the area when is the best time to be up there to time the rut?  Any help would be very much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## southGAlefty

The whole month of December, could be any time. Some say Thanksgiving but I've personally never seen it that early and I've been here my whole life.


----------



## southGAlefty

Watched a 4 point nudge a doe around for 45 minutes this morning right at daylight then about 8:30 had 2 does slip out of the hardwoods and ease through the pines I was in. They basically just milled around in there till I got down at 10. Going back after em in a few


----------



## Guercio09

I am stuck down here with family today and this weekend.  the weather looks perfect for the weekend.  I will be up next weekend.  Hopefully, it will be good.  good luck


----------



## southGAlefty

Nothing so far this morning. Anybody else hunting?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

didnt see a thing this afternoon going bac in the am


----------



## southGAlefty

I grunted up a buck this afternoon at last light. He got within 40 yards and I couldn't tell anything about his rack..that's how dark it was. I saw him come out on the powerline about 10 minutes before dark and when I grunted at him he started heading towards me but it took him a little too long. He had a pretty big body but I just couldn't tell enough to take the shot. Maybe we'll run into each other again in better daylight.


----------



## mossyhorns

Seeing a bunch of does and a few small bucks following  behind. No sign of the rut yet
 Have seen a few scrapes and rubs. Hunting in north Mitchell counry


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

going in the morning going to try a little rattlin an grunting an see what happens


----------



## hortonhunter22

there was a pretty good buck killed just north of town yesterday morning off 112...hit by a truck...guy suppose to bring him to my shop for a euro mount tonight...sounds like probably pushing the 140" mark...


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well didnt see a thing this morning. was up near newton on the river an saw a nice 6pt chasing a doe at lunch time


----------



## Mako22

Just saw a 10 point a friend killed off of Bold Springs road in Grady County and yes he was rutting, black hocks and he stunk a little. Not the full rutt where you can smell them a few feet away but he definitely was started.


----------



## hortonhunter22

thats my neck of the woods woodsman...got a really nice massive 8 from bold springs on opening day...getting to be some nice deer out here in the right spots....stopped by one of our processors today and he had a 160 "+ giant in the cooler...very nice


----------



## Mako22

hortonhunter22 said:


> thats my neck of the woods woodsman...got a really nice massive 8 from bold springs on opening day...getting to be some nice deer out here in the right spots....stopped by one of our processors today and he had a 160 "+ giant in the cooler...very nice



If you saw this place you wouldn't belive it held any nice deer but it does.


----------



## Mako22

hortonhunter22 said:


> thats my neck of the woods woodsman...got a really nice massive 8 from bold springs on opening day...getting to be some nice deer out here in the right spots....stopped by one of our processors today and he had a 160 "+ giant in the cooler...very nice



Who do you use for processing? I use Gillards.


----------



## hortonhunter22

we do all our own but i pickup alot of deer to mount at all of them...clems out on 19, brothers and dollars. the big deer im talking bout was a clems.  And yea those small places are usually good ones...i have a cousin with a small tract in the area and he has always done well...including a 150" 15pt a few years back


----------



## Guercio09

I hunted this weekend and saw 4 does.  2 i let walk.  i was hoping the big boy would come out.  no bucks.  i did find a very fresh rub with a small sappling next to it rubbed so hard it was broken in  half.  would a buck do that?  please remember that i am new to the game, so i am just not sure if it was a deer or not.  if so, does that indicate size?

I think the pic is attached?  still learning how to use this post.


----------



## Guercio09

this was actually next to a fresh scrape.


----------



## southGAlefty

Yeah that's a rub and deer will do that. I don't know if it indicates size or not but one thing to remember is that a big deer can make a small rub but a little deer can't make a big rub. 

The bigger bucks are starting to get frisky around here though. Stay in the woods as much as you possibly can between now and the end of the season.


----------



## Guercio09

Ok.  thanks.  do you hunt over scrapes and rubs like that?  i moved my climber about 60 yards off it last night and saw nothing.  is there a time a day to hunt a scrape and area like this?


----------



## maxwell42583

Little bucks will rub big trees. There are no absolutes in deer hunting. Rub lines are territorial statements made by deer. Most rub lines occur at the edges of a bucks territory, but occur around bedding areas as well.


----------



## southGAlefty

He might rub on it but he's gonna have a hard time making most big rubs.


----------



## florida boy

i have witnessed some small bucks blister a big tree on more than one occasion with my own eyes . I dont get excited when I see rubs . it just lets me know "something" with horns has been there.....


----------



## maxwell42583

florida boy said:


> i have witnessed some small bucks blister a big tree on more than one occasion with my own eyes . I dont get excited when I see rubs . it just lets me know "something" with horns has been there.....



Same with me. I get excited when I start seeing big scrapes under the rubs. I also like to see large ammounts of rubs. I found a 9 inch magnolia rubbed to heck and back and scraped under a couple of years ago. I will try to find the pic if I can.


----------



## Rainman6789

*Buck hit on 112*

Here are the photos of the buck hortonhunter was talking about.


----------



## GaNole

Anybody else seeing much movement?  They just seemed to start moving pretty good this week in SW Thomas Co.  Checked camera Monday late morning, and finally had some daytime pics from over the weekend.  Monday evening I got a goofy racked 180 lb. buck, was my first of the year.  First time I have seen any good sized deer in the daytime.  Saw two more yesterday evening.  My buddy saw three this afternoon, just small.  I haven't been seeing anything for the last couple of weeks.  I think this rain has helped get them going.  Hoping for a good weekend coming up!!!!


----------



## maxwell42583

I have been seeing plenty. A really good buck was killed on my friends place Saturday morning. I watched a massive 6-point tend a doe Sunday morning. Saw a couple of small bucks and a ton of does all weekend and Tuesday and Wednesday afternoon. All of the bucks seem to be getting into the groove. I have seen a lot of yearlings on their own, I think the mommas are starting to push them away.


----------



## Guercio09

I hunted on Tuesday and it was quiet.  I saw or heard nothing.  Still getting plenty of pics on camera.  Most of the bigger bucks are still moving at night on my cameras.  i am heading up this weekend.  hopefully, it will good.  i am in north grady.


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody have any luck this weekend? I'm going in the morning before work. I was trying to make it this afternoon but my wife had a doctor's appointment for our little one due in February. Should be getting good in the next week or so.


----------



## ACracing98

I went Friday AM....in Mitchell county.  Had a buck run by me @ 8:30.  I didnt get a chance to take a shot, but fun to see something.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea they were moving yesterday morning seen a few nice bucks chasing does across some roads. hope to go tomorrow afternoon


----------



## rvick

had lots of calls to track around chickasawhatchee area last week, nice bucks with does. calhoun, dougherty, baker, worth, mitchell


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea there was alot of shooting going on at chickasaw this weekend. dont know how many were killed


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well  the guy hunting the land next to me saw the big 10 chasing a doe this evening an shot all his bullets at it only to hav it walk by at 80 yds  says he missed all 5 times an i sure hope he did


----------



## Guercio09

I hunted last weekend and saw several deer in the am (mid morning) and then again just past 5.  3 were bucks that were all only coming out at night.  I hate to admit it, but I shot one at 150 yards found blood but never found the deer.  i even got a tracker with a dog.  It was not a kill shot.  Anyway, the deer are moving up my way.  the most i have seen all year.  with this front pushing through and the weather being cold, i am thinking we have another good weekend coming up.  good luck!


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw a couple this afternoon right after the rain quit. If we could ever get our non-hunter neighbor to keep his dogs on his side of the creek we might kill something worth talking about. Drives me crazy.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i didnt hav time to deer hunt this morning had to be at work by 8 so i sliped into the duck hole an got my limit on some woodies. must of had 50 -60 come in


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a decent 8 point this afternoon. It's been a long, tough season for me and man it felt good to get one under my belt. He aint a monster but I'm tickled with him.


----------



## joedublin

lefty...they are in  the full rut just west of Cairo...my son passed on a big 6-pt. this morning and a half-hour later killed a REALLY BIG 10-point....he said the scrapes are all being worked hard...I'll be up there the day after Christmas to see if I maybe can nail that big 14-point that we've all been looking for the past 4 years...he's been seen 3 or 4 times but no one has been able to get a shot at him....YET!      Joe Dublin


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well the guy hunting the land beside me got a nice 8pt you could smell him from 10 yds but his neck wasnt swelled up. going bac in the am


----------



## southGAlefty

Here's a couple pics of the buck I killed Saturday.


----------



## joedublin

Nice buck,Lefty....send his brother over to me on Wednesday!


----------



## GaNole

Any one going in the morning with the wind that should be kicking?


----------



## GaNole

This is what I missed last Friday morning when it was windy.  I missed it because I was still in bed.


----------



## hortonhunter22

man that hurts...same thing happened to us last year christmas eve...they outsmart us more often than we do them im sure of it


----------



## Tailfeather

Killed this 8 pt this morning near Reno.  He was rambling through the swamp heading toward some scrapes about 8:30.  Our deer sightings have picked up considerably in the last week.


----------



## southGAlefty

Congrats Tailfeather, he'll do! I'll be back after them in the morning.


----------



## ACracing98

Just south of tville...heard a shot at 7:30 and 8:00...nothing  for  me so far ...good luck to all


----------



## joedublin

Gonna spend the last 8 days of the season in the woods trying to get that big boy......sure hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody still hunting? I'm typing this from the tree, not seeing much lately and my motivation is wearing off. Did see a few turkeys earlier this evening. Won't be long and it'll be time to chase them around a little.


----------



## Tailfeather

I went this afternoon, too.  Nothing......ready for turkey season.


----------



## jcdona

Still seeing some chasing up here in Hopeful.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Southern Thomas seeing rut starting lot of trail cam pics with big buck early morns chasing does.


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm back in the stand in Grady. I just can't pass up a cold, wet afternoon this time of year.


----------



## southGAlefty

Cousin shot this buck this morning and the shot wasn't ideal. No blood trail whatsoever but thank goodness for my GSP Deuce. He took us straight to him on the bed this morning but deer was still alive. Buck jumped and ran, crossed a creek and went in a bottom. We backed out and came back about 3:00. Picked up trail at the bed and Deuce took us right back to him where he had bedded and died. 

Just wanted to brag on my dog a little and say "when in doubt, back out". Doesn't hurt to let em lay for a little while.

Also, thanks for the draggin' help/shotgun backup this evening hortonhunter22!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

*my mitchell co buck*

got him this afternoon still in rut. now I wish I hadn't let my gon subscription expire


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

would like to hav my buck scored is there anybody close by that does it


----------



## southGAlefty

Nice buck bud, I'm betting he's 120+ just off that one pic


----------



## FloridaRambo

124 5/8


----------



## FloridaRambo

nice buck


----------



## basscatcher

Very nice, if that is the same deer I missed then I bet it is over 120's.  That picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## joedublin

Well,guys, I'll be in the woods from today until the last day of the season trying to put some venison in the freezer. Lefty, you need to scare a couple of shooters my way.Hope everyone has a good last 8 days.


----------



## hortonhunter22

great deer gamhunter...search boone and crockett score sheet on google its illistrates what measure ments to take and its really easy to get a close gross score...as an 8pt id give him 125-130 by the pics


----------



## southGAlefty

joedublin said:


> Well,guys, I'll be in the woods from today until the last day of the season trying to put some venison in the freezer. Lefty, you need to scare a couple of shooters my way.Hope everyone has a good last 8 days.



I been shooing them west everytime I see one, you mean they ain't following orders???


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Saw some late evening in Thomas on a feild, chased by a nice or decent buck not a shooter buck, letting some live. Waiting for the 130 +


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i scored him  myself gross 128  net 123 5/8


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well yall dont forget sun jan 9  7pm dnr  public meeting at the mitchell co agri center


----------



## Buckfever

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> well yall dont forget sun jan 9  7pm dnr  public meeting at the mitchell co agri center



That was last night wasn't it?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Yes, I was there.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

lol yea it was had to work got my days mixed up  just realized it is the 11th


----------



## joedublin

The last 2 weeks of the season were good for my son and me...we both shot really nice bucks. He got a ten point that scored 128 and I got an 8 point that scored 125+. The 8 pt. was hot on the trail of a little doe that couldn't have been over 50-60 pounds. No one got the big boy, he's still there for next season!


----------



## southGAlefty

Mr. Joe I watched a buck nudge a little yearling doe (I thought) around my oat patch this afternoon. Get this, looked like the buck has already shed antlers. Either that or it was the world's largest button buck. Seriously 150-160 lb deer and I could see bases but nothing else. Post up a pic of the one you killed, my buddy has pictures of him over there next to you he says.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well headed to work this morning at 530 and came up on a super nice 9pt and a decent 8 that had a doe hemmed up on a fence beside the road...the big 9 was just standing in the headlights and then started freaking out and finally jumped the fence...awesome deer...funny thing is there is a boxstand with a foodplot 100yds off the road you can see in daylight....may have to talk to the club guys and try to get on that lease lol


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well time to get ready for turkeys. hope i dont get skunk this year


----------



## Tailfeather

Had this on camera when I checked today.  Its a good start!


----------



## Tailfeather

Everybody move away?


----------



## southGAlefty

Still here. Had a baby a month ago today, posting been at a minimum. Ready to hear one of those thunderchickens sing though


----------



## hortonhunter22

Yup busy and about to float away lol...gonna be turkeys swimming to the call this year...ready to here that first gobble up close myself


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea me to havnt heard one or seen any lately hope they are still around


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well checked my cam an had 17. 2 toms 5 jakes an the rest were hens  just hope they hang around


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody having any luck in our area?


----------



## R and D

The last 2 days we have killed birds with 11" or better beards,been hearing tons of birds early.....


----------



## Tailfeather

Have killed two, and called in a few for a friend.  Not alot of gobbling, really.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

hav got 2 off of my land an  heard some on wma. going to chickasaw wma in the morning an try them again


----------



## southGAlefty

Pretty quiet here this morning. Pretty sure I'm dealing with poachers though. Could make for an interesting rest of the season. Will definitely be keeping a closer eye on things.


----------



## Sowegan

Yall still hearing any birds gobble?


----------



## Ace1313

One of my students was with her dad this morning and he killed a fine bird.


----------



## Ace1313

I'm headed to Blakley to hunt my lease this weekend. I haven't found a place to go here yet. I may get to go in a couple weeks with some of my students as they are mostly farmers and have been begging me to go.


----------



## oyster

Sowegan they were gobbling like crazy in climax area this past week


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

been quiet here in mitchell co going to wma in the morning


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yall need any company havnt had any luck lately


----------



## Sowegan

Anybody still hearing anything?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

been hearing some up on the river an in baker co going bac thurs. might need a 4 wheel drive to get round chiickasaw


----------

